# Back Packs



## Packerjohn (Jun 23, 2019)

I remember the days when little kids carried back packs to & from school.  Now it seems everyone who is traveling, especially men, are carrying these back packs.  Even men in their 60s are carrying back packs.  What in the world are they carrying around.  By the way we are now in Ireland & have been traveling for 59 days.  Neither my wife nor I have these back packs & I certainly wouldn't be caught dead wearing those awful "fanny" packs.  What is with men & their back packs.  Some sort of security blanket; just like Linus in Peanuts?


----------



## Wren (Jun 23, 2019)

Well if they’re travelling they can’t really carry a suitcase everywhere can they ? I agree about the ‘fanny’ packs or ‘bumbags’ as we call them, practical, but not a good look...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 23, 2019)

I suppose the backpack fad hasn't hit around here; I haven't seen anyone other than a kid getting on the school bus wearing one.  My husband wouldn't carry anything larger than his wallet and I prefer to travel light, too.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 23, 2019)

As children, the school satchel was the norm until secondary school when a briefcase was more usual. Now we carry lightweight backpacks when we're travelling around.  Very practical piece of kit.  Be careful of the word "fanny" - it's slang for something different this side of the pond .


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm a hiker and have two backpacks and a bumbag. You need to keep your hands free for negotiating stiles and climbing over obstacles. You see, Packerjohn, there's always a good reason for everything, whatever you may think!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry, I have not ever seen a Texan with one!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2019)

When traveling I use a backpack for my carry-on, as does my husband.  We find them much easier to navigate and manage than rolling suitcases.


----------



## oldman (Jun 24, 2019)

We had one helluva’ fight during the boarding process a few years before I retired. A man, pretty good size, had a backpack on and went to turn around in the aisle to sit down. When he did, his backpack struck a young girl about 15 in the face causing her to bleed. The father was standing behind her. 

Well, daddy went off and called this guy everything, except a man. The next thing that happened was that I heard a scream and came out of the cockpit to see two guys duking it out. I told the First Officer to call the airport police. Meanwhile, I’m climbing over the seats to get to these two guys. Can you imagine me, a 6’4” man climbing over seats?

By the time I got to them, the big man with the backpack was lying on the floor covering his face and two other guys were pulling the other fellow off of him. Needless to say, the big man and the other man and his family were escorted off of the plane in handcuffs (just the 2 men). After that, we concluded the boarding process and took off. 

I have also seen a few fights in airports because people have been struck with a backpack. I don’t think people are aware of the space they have behind them (or lack of) when they have on a backpack. Whenever I stand behind someone with one on, I give them extra room. We do have some pilots that also wear them. My airline did not allow us to wear one because they said they looked unprofessional.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Neither my wife nor I have these back packs & I certainly wouldn't be caught dead wearing those awful "fanny" packs.  What is with men & their back packs.  Some sort of security blanket; just like Linus in Peanuts?



Uh…no

It’d chafe









And, seriously…no



If I needed that much gear I’d use a horse


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2019)

I would carry neither one of them, But if I had to pick one, I'd take a backpack before a fanny pack... But neither are really for me...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I remember the days when little kids carried back packs to & from school...



Oh, they still do, more than ever.     Had to have words with my granddaughter's 5th grade teacher this year,  about the amount of weight in those things! 
Teacher demanded the kids take all their books and belongings home every night,  (no homework involved) so that she wouldn't have to keep track of anything.  
Now my granddaughter weights 78# and  her backpack weighed in at 17#  .. such a bad idea ....    Teacher relented with the explanation,  and let her leave about 10#  of books at school overnight.  But she was the only one allowed to do that.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 25, 2019)

Instead of a laptop case I use a backpack made for a laptop.  It has extra cushioning for protection, enough pockets that I can carry charging cords for laptop and phone, my external drive, a mousepad and mouse if I'm going to be doing extensive computer work and don't want to mess with the trackpad, various other bits and pieces that I might need for work.  I can sling it on my back and keep my hands free, able to carry it, my purse, whatever else I might be toting without any trouble.  The nice thing about backpacks is that they distribute the weight evenly across my back, rather than feeling lopsided with a satchel or laptop case just strung over one shoulder.

I also use a fanny pack when I ride.  On the motorbike is no place for a hefty purse, but a fanny pack is just big enough to store my phone, money, ID, chapstick and facemask.  Completely hands free as well, so I'm not worried about holding a bag on my shoulder, or cramming it between Ron and me when we're riding.  I can position it on my hip so it's not between me and Ron or at my back making it hard to lean back comfortably on the backrest.


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2019)

The State Troopers Assn. recommends fanny packs when traveling. They are considered safer than a shoulder bag and less vulnerable to be stolen. The main issue with this type of bag is to make sure that it has a safety latch. 

I only ever remember investigating one incident of a stolen fanny pack and that was in Hershey Park. The lady’s bag latched with a slide in the back. This type is considered easy for pickpockets to grab and run. She lost her $400.00 camera and a few hundred bucks in cash. Thankfully for her, she did have a travel waiver on her homeowners policy.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2019)

When it comes to toting possessions, one size definitely does not fit all situations.  During the process of airline or train traveling, DH and I use backpacks for laptops, lunches, books, and other items we use while in our seats.  When at a theme park, if lockers are available I bring a tote bag with warmer clothing for when the sun goes down (otherwise we trek back to the car to fetch them when it gets chilly or leave the park at that time) and my purse holds everything else - as it normally does.   

 When traveling we wear very thin waist wallets under our clothing for the bulk of our cash, our passports and credit cards.  My purse or backpack (depending on the day's schedule) holds a small amount of cash, sunscreen, cell phone and other items that are either bulky or will be needed often. 

While in Italy a few years ago, we were eating at a lovely sidewalk cafe.  The maitre d' kept sliding my cellphone further from the table edge.  I thought he was protecting it from falling on the sidewalk, but then he told us that thieves were known to stroll casually past these sidewalk cafes, grab cellphones or purses and be halfway down the block to before the guests could get out of their seats. We were grateful to not learn that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a backpack and a waist bag. I find them to be quite handy. I often use the backpack to carry my luggage when traveling. 
I usually use the waist bag to carry my camera. Or occasionally, a gun.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

What a great photo trade. You should add it to the photo thread. 
Look at that scenery. 
Nice.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2019)

I  have a nice one   but haven't  used  it  in the last  couple  of years.  Its  sittin'  in my  closet.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 4, 2019)

Back some years ago, me and some friends used to wear backpacks a lot. Of course, we didn't call them that and to this day, I won't be 
wearing one.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a waist pack, actually several, because I want my hands free. My purses are also the backpack style. They can hold quite a bit of stuff for a day outing and everything the kid wants me to "hold" for him. We call it the Magic Mom Bag.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't get this anti-backpack sentiment. I'm with RoseMarie. Wife and I do day hiking trips and I do solo walking/hiking trips to the UK every year. I need a backpack to carry gear for possible changing weather (rain, temp swings), food, water, maps/book, and first aid kit. Also, I learned after first trip to UK about those 'stiles' you have to climb over and yes, the pack makes it easy.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 17, 2019)

My wife and I use day packs when we hike to carry lunch, rain gear, additional insulation, first aid stuff. They are very handy. I also have a fanny pack that I use for shorter hikes, especially in hot weather where a regular daypack keeps my back too hot.
Neither one of them make a good fashion statement.


----------



## needshave (Sep 2, 2019)

I normally have a back pack on when were traveling, I'm 69. If its short trips I will be the one wearing it. It's much easier to put cameras, phone, phone chargers, batteries and laptop if taken. Additionally My wife can put her needs in there as well rather than carrying a purse.If its a long extended trip and flying, like when were going to Ireland this fall, both my wife and I will each have one and they will fit easily under the seat. We can put everything we need in there, and leave our hands free.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 3, 2019)

Falcon said:


> I  have a nice one   but haven't  used  it  in the last  couple  of years.  Its  sittin'  in my  closet.


Hi John, good to see you!!  Missed you!


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 3, 2019)

When I was younger & travelled the world, I used a back pack but never used a fanny pack.  This is because I saw how awful those fanny packs looked on other people.  I fine the comments about carrying phones, laptops etc. interesting.  Seems some people can't go anywhere without a half dozen of electronic gadgets along with them.  LOL  It's almost like an addiction or is it insecurity?  Some people need to be in touch 24/7.  What happened to real holidays where you "got away from it all"?  By the way, thanks for the comments.  They were very interesting.  I still hate those stupid looking fanny packs!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> When I was younger & travelled the world, I used a back pack but never used a fanny pack.  This is because I saw how awful those fanny packs looked on other people.  I fine the comments about carrying phones, laptops etc. interesting.  Seems some people can't go anywhere without a half dozen of electronic gadgets along with them.


When I hike I always use a fanny pack to be able to carry my phone.  It's not just because I can't stand to be without my "electronic gadget."  It's a safety measure.  Besides having the phone with me in case I fall or meet with some other misadventure and need to be able to call for help, it's also my GPS in case I get lost.

I also know a number of seniors who keep their phones on them 24/7 for health/medical reasons.  It's their panic button/immediate way to call 911 or other help should they need assistance.


----------



## toffee (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes  people over here in uk . now are using them especially commuters who travel in to London by train =and kids all ages - I remember we had satchels bags for school !!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> When I was younger & travelled the world, I used a back pack but never used a fanny pack.  This is because I saw how awful those fanny packs looked on other people.  I fine the comments about carrying phones, laptops etc. interesting.  Seems some people can't go anywhere without a half dozen of electronic gadgets along with them.  LOL  It's almost like an addiction or is it insecurity?  Some people need to be in touch 24/7.  What happened to real holidays where you "got away from it all"?  By the way, thanks for the comments.  They were very interesting.  I still hate those stupid looking fanny packs!



I travel with a laptop because I need to remain accessible to my customers. I also travel with a cell phone because of all the miracles that phone brings me at the touch of a button. Also a small tablet, because that's where I store the books I'm reading.

The only electronic device that comes with me during the day is my cell phone.

Agreed on fanny packs. Not an attractive accessory.

@toffee - Those commuters are wise.  It's much easier to wear a backpack than carry a briefcase.


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2019)

Since there's no chance I'm ever going to make the cover of Vogue, I wear a fanny pack any time I need to.  I've yet to see anyone fall dead from the sheer horror of seeing me wear it.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 4, 2019)

Fanny packs, all for them.  I like to gamble, craps is my game.  Have you ever stood at a table - your whole backside is exposed.  When it gets busy the pickpockets do too.  Been advised by casino security that a fanny pack in front is probably the safest.  Gives you a place to put your excess chips (leaving them in the trays is asking for trouble, frees your hands up to rake it in.  At my age I ignore the clothes police & wear white after Labor Day.  I use a backpack to check into a hotel, I walk with 2 canes (best balance, no senior wants to fall & break a hip).  Can't carry my luggage with the canes.


----------

